# Dual Gauge Track?



## Matison (12 mo ago)

I have been collecting track and cars for a garden railway, and I was wondering if anyone has either seen or made a dual gauge track in one footprint. The outside rails would be G gauge, and then there would be three O gauge rails on the inside, unless the outer rails could slide. Then I would only have three rails in total. 
Depending upon which scale that I felt like running, I could use the same track, which would be indoor connected to a 100ft outdoor trestle bridge loop. 
This is only an idea, and I’m not sure of the feasibility, and I’m only in the design and collecting phase. Any ideas? Is it really worth the trouble to try to do this?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I had an outdoor G scale layout for about 10 years and I never saw anyone do what you're describing. The difference in rail size of G and O scale track would seem to mean that you could not use a common outside rail. There were/are G scale websites like Mylargescale.com and Largescaleonline.com that may answer your question better. Good luck.


----------



## Matison (12 mo ago)

It seemed like a good idea when I first thought of it, but the more that I think about it, the less appealing the idea becomes. I’ll stick with G outside and O inside. Thanks for your reply, Gramps.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are such things, but it would only work for a plain loop without any switches for obvious reasons.

Gargraves makes dual O-gauge and STD-Gauge track.

*501-201**37" Standard & O-Gauge with 5 Tinplated rails*


----------

